# Auto allure



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

So the auto allure sub got closed and taken off, then someone posted on here asking what happened. And mods came in and closed that down too. 
And I just went to their website, and that ****s closed down too. I’ve been waiting for an order of Celator, and I thought we had that 5x 1L group buy going on?
So, at the risk of being closed down myself, anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't know, wasn't aware they'd shut their sub section on here again - they did do this previously for a short time, but came back 

Not sure why their website is closed down though...

I suspect the potential group buy etc got closed as they're not active on here and therefore not wanting anymore posts / additions / people thinking they're getting something and then being unhappy as not proceeding...

Do you have their e-mail address re your outstanding order ? If not, PM me and I can send it you...

Hope your order arrives...


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Do you have their e-mail address re your outstanding order ? If not, PM me and I can send it you...
> 
> Hope your order arrives...


Thanks but I was lucky in that I was just about to place an order, before all this.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope everything is OK as; Lee & Faye offer the best customer service, at the best price!

They could teach a few bigger companies a thing or two!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

davies20 said:


> I hope everything is OK as; Lee & Faye offer the best customer service, at the best price!
> 
> They could teach a few bigger companies a thing or two!


I agree, I have had products from them before and they were great to deal with, however this isn't great customer service. 
Suppliers can't just disappear every now and then and expect a loyal customer base regardless of reason, if it is the inability to supply on a group buy or whatever then wouldn't it be much better just to tell everyone early on that it couldn't be done, the customers would still be there but now if and when Auto Allure do come back people will be very wary of ordering from them in case they don't fulfill.

Shame really because from the start they were shaping up to a good supplier.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

website appears to be running.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

No disrespect to the fanboys,but I made an order at the middle of April and paid by PayPal I emailed lee personally and got replies and promises of next day delivery and guess what zilch.....Just yesterday I received a full refund by PayPal no more replies from lee no apology,so I wouldn’t hold your breath for that group.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stonejedi said:


> No disrespect to the fanboys,but I made an order at the middle of April and paid by PayPal I emailed lee personally and got replies and promises of next day delivery and guess what zilch.....Just yesterday I received a full refund by PayPal no more replies from lee no apology,so I wouldn't hold your breath for that group.SJ.


Oh that's no good mate - I'm sure I'd reason a post Lee / Fay had said that there were 2 parcels (1 was yours) missing and were being sent out again...

Real shame


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Oh that's no good mate - I'm sure I'd reason a post Lee / Fay had said that there were 2 parcels (1 was yours) missing and were being sent out again...
> 
> Real shame


It is buddy....Two weeks after that post about sending my products out to me...."Nothing"...just a PayPal refund.SJ.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Taken from the Facebook page 10 minutes ago

Hi all. 

We're updating our website to show new prices starting Monday. 

We're cancelling all deals from previous campaigns and pretty much giving the products a price point that is unrivalled for what you get. 

Example 500mls

Glitter
Amaranth 
Luxallure 
Bathe
Taraway 

4.99 per 500 ml bottle

Rapidcoat 4.50


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prolly ran out of their rebottled stuff n getting restocked..


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kam09 said:


> Prolly ran out of their rebottled stuff n getting restocked..


I don't think they would get their account suspended for running out of stock


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Paul04 said:


> I don't think they would get their account suspended for running out of stock


That's most likely true! Ahh never mind plenty of other detailing companies around


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pretty **** poor if they cancel it.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

That's the thing now, do you trust Auto Allure to come though for you? Personally I am going to avoid them even though I do like their products, shame really.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

They seem to change their mind like the waether:lol:

I recall a while back, they announced that deals were ending and they were going for fixed pricing. Then the deals started coming back.

Up to them how they run it as it is their business. Just seems to change track regularly.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe everything is moving a little quick for the relatively new brand
Still trying to find their feet and the best way to market the brand 

Hopefully they bring some clarity to what they want to offer


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't get why it's treated like a big secret? Locking previous threads etc? Closing their sub-section?

All it does is creates speculation. 

Admin clearly know something due to the changes on here. So they've either opted to make that change themselves (in which case why not state their reasoning?) or they've been asked to do it by Auto Allure (in which case again, why not state why?). 

Maybe Lee isn't who he says he is? Maybe he is John Bingham, the 7th Earl of Lucan? Maybe he has Shergar? :lol:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> Maybe everything is moving a little quick for the relatively new brand
> Still trying to find their feet and the best way to market the brand
> 
> Hopefully they bring some clarity to what they want to offer


They've been around for donkeys years under different brand names..
So I would have thought by now they would know how to market there new brand....


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sistersvisions said:


> They've been around for donkeys years under different brand names..
> So I would have thought by now they would know how to market there new brand....


Well then.....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

sistersvisions said:


> They've been around for donkeys years under different brand names..
> So I would have thought by now they would know how to market there new brand....


What other brand name did they trade as?

Gonz.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> What other brand name did they trade as?


I'm guessing "car cleaning products online" and "uk valeting limited" because they're both alternative names for their website.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Fairtony said:


> I'm guessing "car cleaning products online" and "uk valeting limited" because they're both alternative names for their website.


Yep.... Also I believe they used to be Concours Car Care on here.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

sistersvisions said:


> Yep.... Also I believe they used to be Concours Car Care on here.


No way! :doublesho


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

davies20 said:


> No way! :doublesho


Yes quick check on companies house shows Lee as director of ccc.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well bugger me, I remember messaging CCC on FB years ago to book in for Ceramic coating - iirc they were one of the first brands to start offering a ceramic coating.

Was surprised when they disappeared. How bizzare


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been tempted to try the products but was put off by things like the website saying they only ship one day a week.
Hadn't realised they's been around before and interesting the first thread on a search is from 2012 and starts "By a small way of apology for the recent issues"


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

davies20 said:


> Well bugger me, I remember messaging CCC on FB years ago to book in for Ceramic coating - iirc they were one of the first brands to start offering a ceramic coating.
> 
> Was surprised when they disappeared. How bizzare


I could be wrong but something makes me think it was a partnership that didn't work out and both parties went their separate way.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I have every confidence when they are back on here lee/fay will sort out the group buy oh ye off little faith 

Don't think they expected us to make the numbers but we did it


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Yes quick check on companies house shows Lee as director of ccc.


Funnily enough, I checked companies house when I posted earlier this afternoon and UK Valeting Ltd are still showing as active.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Funnily enough, I checked companies house when I posted earlier this afternoon and UK Valeting Ltd are still showing as active.


It seems the Auto Allure brand is being run by UK Valeting Ltd.

It will show as active on companies house, as to "close down" a limited company is not a quick or simple process.

A company can stop trading, but legally they still remain active.

AFAIK Auto Allure are still trading.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope all is well, but unfortunately it’s not the first time the company has gone of the radar for some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

They are still posting on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Deadshot said:


> They are still posting on Facebook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the website will change tommrow so lee prob trying to make head nor tail of it or breaking it lol

The prices should all be adjuated this time tommrow as think it all went a bit squiff with pricing in the last 4 or 5 months, back to decent value :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

All I can say is a majority of their products are pretty good and great value.
I wanted to take up the offer of the group buy but thought it stank when Lee or Fay never posted on the thread after the OP and AA number 1 fan big bruiser ran the show. Does not seem right to me letting someone else orchestrate the show. Couldn't see this ever happening with M&K or Prestige.
Trust has gone now and that is very sad :wave:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

brooklandsracer said:


> All I can say is a majority of their products are pretty good and great value.
> I wanted to take up the offer of the group buy but thought it stank when Lee or Fay never posted on the thread after the OP and AA number 1 fan big bruiser ran the show. Does not seem right to me letting someone else orchestrate the show. Couldn't see this ever happening with M&K or Prestige.
> Trust has gone now and that is very sad :wave:


Err i didt run any show all i did was update the thread when people wanted to join in and have a laugh with the regulars with silly meme's.

I get 0 profit and 0 free products out of any it, only benefit is 30 people get 5L of decent product for £30, at this stage no one knows apart from mods why the forum is closed they may well have jolly good reason which is none of our business really.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Morning we had not heard from Auto Allure and we were waiting on replies we got an email over the weekend and Auto allure are scaling things back due to personal Family Reasons.


----------

